# Mac Book Pro > Pioneer Reciever > Optoma HD20 Not Working.



## pyropaul555 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, this my first real post! I really hope you guys can help me out with this one. I have a 2009 MacBook Pro with Windows 7 installed so I can use an external Blu Ray drive, and basically turn my laptop in a part time HTPC. I also purchased a Pioneer vsx 520-k Receiver, and Optoma HD20 projector. I connected my computer to my receiver using a mini display port to hdmi cable, and I connected my receiver to my projector using a standard hdmi cable. It didn't work. I literally tried every thing. I made sure I had selected the correct input on both the receiver and the projector, as well as the correct output on the computer. I made sure all of the cables worked on other devices. I tried using the latest version of Snow Leopard and Windows 7. Nothing seemed to fix my problem. I took my computer up to the genius bar (never helpful) and they assured my that my computer was fine. My laptop, my receiver, and my projector are all working fine. I only run into problems when I use them together. I could really use your help on this one.

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

pyropaul555 said:


> Hi everyone, this my first real post! I really hope you guys can help me out with this one. I have a 2009 MacBook Pro with Windows 7 installed so I can use an external Blu Ray drive, and basically turn my laptop in a part time HTPC. I also purchased a Pioneer vsx 520-k Receiver, and Optoma HD20 projector. I connected my computer to my receiver using a mini display port to hdmi cable, and I connected my receiver to my projector using a standard hdmi cable. It didn't work. I literally tried every thing. I made sure I had selected the correct input on both the receiver and the projector, as well as the correct output on the computer. I made sure all of the cables worked on other devices. I tried using the latest version of Snow Leopard and Windows 7. Nothing seemed to fix my problem. I took my computer up to the genius bar (never helpful) and they assured my that my computer was fine. My laptop, my receiver, and my projector are all working fine. I only run into problems when I use them together. I could really use your help on this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Paul


Hi Paul! I am pretty sure that this the config of the MBP and the model. Connect directly the MBP to the projector, to be sure that the miniport cable is working fine. No need to go with windows, just do it with leopard. If the cable is OK, you may stream video with the hdmi to the projector, and audio with RCAs to the receiver.

The miniport to hdmi cable, to the bedt of my knowledge, works with MBP late 2010 models. But you may ask Apple support. If they tell you it should work, then go back to preferences and re-configure the sound and display.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## pyropaul555 (Jun 20, 2011)

gtamayo said:


> Hi Paul! I am pretty sure that this the config of the MBP and the model. Connect directly the MBP to the projector, to be sure that the miniport cable is working fine. No need to go with windows, just do it with leopard. If the cable is OK, you may stream video with the hdmi to the projector, and audio with RCAs to the receiver.
> 
> The miniport to hdmi cable, to the bedt of my knowledge, works with MBP late 2010 models. But you may ask Apple support. If they tell you it should work, then go back to preferences and re-configure the sound and display.
> 
> ...


Hi! Thanks for the response. I think your right about the 2009 MacBook Pros, it didn't work with my brothers either. It did, however work with my friend's 2010 MacBook Pro. I think I may just run the hdmi directly to the projector, and use optical for the audio. I would have liked to be able to use the reciever though (fewer remotes to deal with, and fewer cables running to the projector). I've spent a lot of time on the phone with Apple already, and they said it should work. I've tried every possible configuration with the video output. Maybe Pioneer support would be more helpful? Anyway, thanks for the response.

-Paul


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

pyropaul555 said:


> Hi! Thanks for the response. I think your right about the 2009 MacBook Pros, it didn't work with my brothers either. It did, however work with my friend's 2010 MacBook Pro. I think I may just run the hdmi directly to the projector, and use optical for the audio. I would have liked to be able to use the reciever though (fewer remotes to deal with, and fewer cables running to the projector). I've spent a lot of time on the phone with Apple already, and they said it should work. I've tried every possible configuration with the video output. Maybe Pioneer support would be more helpful? Anyway, thanks for the response.
> 
> -Paul


Paul: My new toy is an Optoma Neo I got for birthday. I had the same problem, although I have a MBP 2010. After giving it a lot of thinking, I decided to purchase a PHD-Vx8 from EpVision; it is a tuner box, but also, can receive from 6 different sources and does scaling.

I also have an AppleTV 2nd Generation. This has hdmi and optical outputs. So, Optoma+ epVision+AppleTV+a pair of cheap(yes! the economical choice at the moment) speakers -Bose will do the job for HT for the time being. Of course I would love to have your HD-20!!!!

Enjoy it!!!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

